# So I give a friend of my parents a quote at their places they rent out (x2 sites)



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

So my parents refer a friend of theirs to me and they contact me via email to go get a quote for 2 small properties the rent out IN TOWN (where i would have to snow blow one property b/c of lack of piling area) and i do. I give them a $700 dollar quote to maintain both places, drive ways that is and they respond back like this. 
Hi Ron -

Just saw your e-mail with the snow removal quote for both properties (53 York Avenue and 111 George Street).

I want to clarify a few things before making a final decision. We are looking for the following list of services:

George Street (1 tenant, 2 cars)

1) Snow removal from the front sidewalk and entrance steps to the front porch.
2) Snow removal from the back door deck and create a path to the rear driveway in the alley.
3) Snow removal from the driveway which you can blow over into the backyard as necessary.
4) Snow removal - if necessary - away from the west side of the house that could block the exhaust/air intake system of the furnace in the basement. I just want you to check that this small area is free from snow where the PVC pipes extend beyond the siding.

York (3 tenants, 3 cars)

1) Snow removal from the front sidewalk and entrance steps to the front porch.
2) Snow removal from the side porch steps.
3) Create a path so that the tenants can get into the basement via the back deck door. This is the only access to the washer and dryer in the basement.
3) Snow removal from the driveway which you can push straight ahead. Provide enough room to allow two cars to park side by side.
4) Snow removal - if necessary - away from the west side of the house that could block the exhaust/air intake system of the furnace in the basement. I just want you to check that this small area is free from snow where the PVC pipes extend beyond the siding.

All of the tenants work the usual 9 to 5 gigs so they will need to leave fairly early in the morning.

Let me know if this list is incorporated into your price.

Best regards.



I didn't want to do these to jobs to begin with but thought i would help them out and now they think im gonna camp out at these 2 small properties clearing snow with shovels and trudging around the house to make sure their exhaust pipes are clear? Lol, I can't believe how rediculous people are. How many dumbazz responses do you guys get from people asking you to do additional work like this ? I seem to be a magnet for it. This guy thinks he is going to contract me out? Thats not how it works bud.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Just tell them that you only figured for the plowing. Then adjust the price or tell them to have the tenant's do It.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

I see it as a slap in the face and a headache to match it. Anytime someone tries to include extra services when they know what they were being originally quoted for is someone who you should avoid. First it's "can you do this"? then its, "Oh I thought that was included". As it was I was willing to go out and buy a snowblower to do these properties, make no additional profit from the quote and hopefully break even. Now the guy wants to get back to me to make sure that I cut a path from the backdoor of the house 50' acrossed the backyard lawn to the driveway and has the balls to ask if I included that into the quote? Ya boss, I included that into the quote along with clearing the snow off your roof so that santa can park his sleigh up there. Case is I went out on a limb for this guy, someone who knew my family, and he decided to get greedy with what he wanted done. I just wanted to post this to show those who are up and coming into this industry that sometimes you deal with people, some you may even know, that will try to skew your quotes and get you to agree to something that was never agreed upon making you spend extra time and work on something that in the end could end up costing you $.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just goes to prove the long standing belief that ''you can only pick YOUR friends,NOT your relatives.''Yes,for sure,I would also RUN away from ''such a deal.''


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This stuff happened to us all the time. we did residential snow that always included walkways and "paths" here and there. It's part of the job. Many of these customers were good landscape customers as well so saying "no" was not an option. Yes, it's a PITA, but these detail jobs can build you a quality reputation as someone who does great work. The PVC pipe thing is not a big deal, and you will seldom have to do any shoveling, just once in a while. The path through the lawn is a *****, but just make it a shovel width wide. At least they gave you a chance to amend your price according to how they want it done. Many people take that price and then add work on thinking it should be included in the original price. 

I understand if you don't want to bother with it, but it's work if you want it. Add to the price you gave and try it for 1 season, maybe it won't be as bad as you think.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry,I just booked up will not be able to take you on.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Dear customer, No my original price only includes plowing. If you would like to add these additional services, it would be .......your normal rate if you don't mind doing it......or an extremely high rate if you don't want to do it. If you get it, it's worth it. Or if you don't want to ever leave your plow truck, simply tell them you only plow.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Did they also ask you Ronwin if they were indeed first on your route? They do have tenants who work the normal 9-5 shift you know.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To do all that extra crap how much time are you losing that could go to other accounts to make money. So what ever your losing somewhere else these people are going to have to make up the difference.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

We do extra stuff like this all the time. You would be amazed at how many accounts we can pick up by willing to do the extra stuff. Don't get me wrong I charge them for everything extra they want I bet during a normal one push storm by doing the extra's we bring in another couple hundred $$.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Yup, make it work to your advantage or don't do it. You got a shoveler that rides along?


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Tell them what I tell everyone that needs this type of work..... Sorry I dont get out of my truck. (as I usually have on my pajamas)Thumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

do they want salt with that!?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would give the guy credit for telling you everything he wanted done before a contract was signed. This gives you the opportunity of adjusting your price, telling him everything was included or even saying we are not interested in doing the extra's. If he has rental properties he is a business man and wants clarification before you both sign something you regret.

As far as tenants are concerned most are useless and will only do the minimum to get by so I doubt they would go out and shovel.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

seems like a few of those "extras" could be done at the end of the storm, Maybe you can set up the contract saying the main driveways wil be done 'with the storm' and the extra shoveling will be done by the end of after the storm.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Just give him a price for the extra work and if he takes then great and if he does not then move on. I can see if it is a long standing account or you have the possibility to pick up a large amount of summer work off the client then go the extra mile and tough it out, but if there is no return on it walk away.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

If your into the blowing business an your there why not take the extra work?
can you not do the walkways and air vents with a blower? 

If you dont want the work charge through the roof, see what they say!
In my experience stay away from friends, extended family as money always becomes an issue. Its alot easier to dump a client then it is to dump a friend or family member


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

cet;1521013 said:


> I would give the guy credit for telling you everything he wanted done before a contract was signed. This gives you the opportunity of adjusting your price, telling him everything was included or even saying we are not interested in doing the extra's. If he has rental properties he is a business man and wants clarification before you both sign something you regret.
> 
> As far as tenants are concerned most are useless and will only do the minimum to get by so I doubt they would go out and shovel.


This.

Why so offended? He wants to own the property and pay people to take care of it. He put it all on paper to make sure he's not hiding anything or surprising you later. If you're not interested then thank him for the opportunity to give him a quote and maybe recommend somebody who you think _would_ take that job.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I saw the question about his list of needs being included in the price, and I didn't find it out of line SIMPLY for clarification. We're in the biz, and the customers aren't, so I have a feeling it was simply asking a question that he knows could go either way. I see it as an opportunity to be a "Yes" company, where your answer is that you CAN do what he would like with an amended contract to incorporate those services for a fee. Without saying "No" to him, you can say that the additional things will be X dollars more per visit, and as others have said, the choice is back to him & you're the good guy for offering all of the services he asked about.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

he may be leaving for florida or points south and wants to make sure all needs are meet...probably based on previous events


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

YardMedic;1521524 said:


> I saw the question about his list of needs being included in the price, and I didn't find it out of line SIMPLY for clarification. We're in the biz, and the customers aren't, so I have a feeling it was simply asking a question that he knows could go either way. *I see it as an opportunity to be a "Yes" company, where your answer is that you CAN do what he would like with an amended contract to incorporate those services for a fee. Without saying "No" to him, *you can say that the additional things will be X dollars more per visit, and as others have said, the choice is back to him & you're the good guy for offering all of the services he asked about.


Great out look very well put.ussmileyflag


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ya. what they said. just up your price so you still make plenty of profit. and if its harder, such as tracking threw the snow, up the price to make up for the harder work.

if they arnt willing to pay a fair price. let some shmuck like me do it till they get on their feet and drop the customer.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1522131 said:


> let some shmuck like me do it till they get on their feet and drop the customer.


:laughing:Lmao, your great for a laugh, you should do stand up comedy, I bet you would be good at it. You dont even seem to try to be funny yet your hilarious. Sign of a good comedian, make it seem unscripted, & I bet you dont write/plan any of your material.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1522142 said:


> :laughing:Lmao, your great for a laugh, you should do stand up comedy, I bet you would be good at it. You dont even seem to try to be funny yet your hilarious. Sign of a good comedian, make it seem unscripted, & I bet you dont write/plan any of your material.


give me a couple more years ill be up there with the rest of ya


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1522147 said:


> give me a couple more years ill be up there with the rest of ya


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

WIPensFan;1520438 said:


> This stuff happened to us all the time. we did residential snow that always included walkways and "paths" here and there. It's part of the job. Many of these customers were good landscape customers as well so saying "no" was not an option. Yes, it's a PITA, but these detail jobs can build you a quality reputation as someone who does great work. The PVC pipe thing is not a big deal, and you will seldom have to do any shoveling, just once in a while. The path through the lawn is a *****, but just make it a shovel width wide. At least they gave you a chance to amend your price according to how they want it done. Many people take that price and then add work on thinking it should be included in the original price.
> 
> I understand if you don't want to bother with it, but it's work if you want it. Add to the price you gave and try it for 1 season, maybe it won't be as bad as you think.


I agree, its part of the job when doing residential and small rentals.

Adjust the price accordingly and be thankful for the income.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hey, iv grown over 50 percent every year sicne i started. its just a matter of time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Matter of time to what?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1522206 said:


> Matter of time to what?


untill iv gained enough customers that i am bringing in a decent wage with enough profit to operate smoothly. buying decent equipment rather than fixing up old worn equipment. that kind of thing.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with this account. Anyone would only be so lucky to have clients that are as clear as to their expectations. Based on the little info provided it did not sound like they were expecting these done for no additional fee, but wanted to be clear about what needed to be done. Now I do suspect that many "plowers" have a problem with this because they think their only job should be driving a truck with a curved steel blade attached. I see the problem as most not understanding how to charge for this and feeling they are above it. 

We plow lots of accounts, but the shoveling is the gravy. People will piss and moan about plow rates that are already on the low side. On the other hand they will be waving dollar bills in the air for anyone willing to shovel. The rates should not be low. I see other guys contracts all the time that are willing to shovel 80' walks for $10. This is obsurd. Start thinking $0.50 a foot and you'll have a different perspective. Many say that the truck is sitting not making money, but I see it as the money is being made and the truck resting for a few minutes is reducing expenses, breakdowns, maintenance, and wear. Pay me $100 to beat on a truck or $100 to blow and shovel. From a business perspective I would choose the latter every time. I could outfit a fleet of vehicles for this for the price it costs to setup a few plow trucks. I wish I had 50 of these accounts.

The piping issue thing is a non issue as well being that it is likely furnace exhaust and short of a massive blizzard will not be an issue. This is what full service accounts are like. You guys have fun battling each other for driveways at $35 a pop. My guys will be sure to wave when you drive by in a hurry to get to that next account. LOL


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

mn-bob;1521742 said:


> Great out look very well put.ussmileyflag


TY!

And shovelracer is right. We like plowing over shoveling -- we can do that in our jammies & flip flops. But finding someone who is quite willing to shovel must be a customer's dream. I have a handful of residentials that may not use me if I didn't shovel. And yes I charge for it!


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

Im having too much fun in the truck to get out and do all that stuff...Maybe getting too old...


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

shovelling takes longer than plowing or blowing, so double the price


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

shovelracer;1522228 said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with this account. Anyone would only be so lucky to have clients that are as clear as to their expectations. Based on the little info provided it did not sound like they were expecting these done for no additional fee, but wanted to be clear about what needed to be done. Now I do suspect that many "plowers" have a problem with this because they think their only job should be driving a truck with a curved steel blade attached. I see the problem as most not understanding how to charge for this and feeling they are above it.
> 
> We plow lots of accounts, but the shoveling is the gravy. People will piss and moan about plow rates that are already on the low side. On the other hand they will be waving dollar bills in the air for anyone willing to shovel. The rates should not be low. I see other guys contracts all the time that are willing to shovel 80' walks for $10. This is obsurd. Start thinking $0.50 a foot and you'll have a different perspective. Many say that the truck is sitting not making money, but I see it as the money is being made and the truck resting for a few minutes is reducing expenses, breakdowns, maintenance, and wear. Pay me $100 to beat on a truck or $100 to blow and shovel. From a business perspective I would choose the latter every time. I could outfit a fleet of vehicles for this for the price it costs to setup a few plow trucks. I wish I had 50 of these accounts.
> 
> The piping issue thing is a non issue as well being that it is likely furnace exhaust and short of a massive blizzard will not be an issue. This is what full service accounts are like. You guys have fun battling each other for driveways at $35 a pop. My guys will be sure to wave when you drive by in a hurry to get to that next account. LOL


that is a good insight into the shovelling service option................no real maintenance issues, a shovel breaks, grab another $20 shovel


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

While I don't have a shoveler riding with me, I have several customers asking me to shovel, and to me it just makes sense. It's kinda like mowing the lawn, but not weed wacking. I also have made it a point to be completely sure about what is expected of me and clarify the cost to them. For me shoveling has turned some 35 dollar driveways into 65. They are easy money and when a storm can be few and far between I plan on making as much money as I can during the storm.


----------

